# Fursona help



## Dread Husky (Nov 29, 2009)

Yes this is another one of those threads, since doing research on my own hasn't gotten me anywhere yet. I'm looking for an animal or animals that at least closely fit my personality. I'm suspecting maybe some sort of cat? (Is this the right board this time?)

Temper: Short, gets provoked easy. Very territorial too, over anything from food to friends to whomever i'm dating. I get jealous easy too. I've also been known to drag my nails along a wall and pace or something when i'm mad. I'm usually quick to judge and act.

Personality: Quiet, shy, timid even. I'm usually 'no-touchy' but around close friends i'm huggy and a cuddle monster. I'm usually laid back and lazy. Can also be considered dark. Very stubborn too. The type to pretty much do anything for my friends.

About food: My boyfriend is probably one of the only people who can take food from me without risking getting stabbed or something. If i'm around new people that I even slightly suspect will touch my food i'll put my arms around my plate and hunch forward over it like i'm guarding it. And at work I usually eat where no one but the managers can go, and I don't like people watching me eat.

Sleep: I sleep during the day and i'm awake at night usually until morning. When I do go to sleep though the room has to be really dark. I like cuddling and curling up and often sleep at the foot of my bed on my days off.

I could probably think of a few more things to list but this is already too long for some people to read. Any suggestions? C:


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 29, 2009)

You sound like a big cat, like a panther or tiger to me.


----------



## Nargle (Nov 29, 2009)

You sound just like a Chihuahua to me. They're very one-person dogs, so they get uber attached to those that they're close to, but tend to be aloof and dislike strangers. Because they're so popular, they've been overbred to the point where behavioral issues are common, such as food aggression or possessive/territorial issues. They're pretty stubborn (Mostly because they're a very intelligent breed), but also extremely loyal and affectionate towards those they love.

BTW, Chihuahuas don't HAVE to be girly little purse dogs that wear froofy pink sweaters. It's possible to be a gender neutral or masculine Chihuahua. Also, they come in just about every color you can imagine, and both long hair and smooth varieties.


----------



## Zseliq (Nov 29, 2009)

You sound like my kitty, Leia. She is a russian blue and is such a brat about everything.


----------



## Farelle (Nov 29, 2009)

well that reminds me on those "caracal" cats XD who are really REALLY badass if there is someone around their food....the last thing i heard is, that they would die before they gave up their food even if it's a lion that wants it^^

also they are cats and very territorial...not really big...mh..^^

i dont know much about them but maybe you could look up for them to see if it fits^^


----------



## Dread Husky (Nov 29, 2009)

I have been looking up Sumatran tigers, melanistic (black) leopards and jaguars, and caracals but i've never been told I should be a chihuahua lol. My ex keeps saying i'm a lynx and someone else suggested I should be a black housecat because I can be quite ominous and foreboding? *shrugs*


----------



## Fox Glove (Nov 29, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> You sound like a big cat, like a panther or tiger to me.


Shenzebo and I are on the same wavelength apparently because I second this


----------



## Farelle (Nov 29, 2009)

well...chihuahas can be really badass too XD


----------



## Nargle (Nov 29, 2009)

Farelle said:


> well...chihuahas can be really badass too XD


 
Lol, I'm glad I'm not the only one, but it still seems like I'm outnumbered in my opinion by people who prefer the feline idea XD


----------



## PheonixStar (Nov 29, 2009)

Unless you're really yappy, I don't think the chihuahua really fits. Most that I've known (not that it's a lot) are yappy. 

You sound like a tiger to me, unless you do like to yap.

Some tiger factiods (no references really, sorry... so take with a grain of salt, these are memorized factoids, I'm a "stupid, useless facts" collector):

nocturnal
territorial
claws retract to keep them sharp
generally quiet, but their roar can be heard for over a mile if they decide to do it
tigers can roar, but not purr
fast swimmers with webbed feet
can travel up to 20 miles in a hunt
stockier, with shorter limbs than running/speed-built cats
prefer to avoid human contact
meat eaters
they walk on their toes
they hunt primarily by sight and sound, not smell
they're officially panthera tigris
they are mostly ambush predators


Dunno if that helps narrow it down for you any.

Here's a link about chihuahua personalities: http://www.yourpurebredpuppy.com/reviews/chihuahuas.html

Like I said, of course not all chihuahuas are alike just as not all of anyone/anything is alike. I've just run into a LOT that are yippy, yappy, snappy. Your mileage may vary!


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Nov 29, 2009)

I think you hould be a ferret.


----------



## Nargle (Nov 29, 2009)

PheonixStar said:


> Unless you're really yappy, I don't think the chihuahua really fits. Most that I've known (not that it's a lot) are yappy.


 
Actually, that's a misconception. Chihuahuas are nowhere near the worst when it comes to obsessive barking. If improperly socialized, they do tend to bark at strangers, however, breeds such as Shetland Sheepdogs and Collies will bark non-stop if a leaf falls off a tree. All dogs bark, but I wouldn't call Chihuahuas exceptionally yappy, especially when compared to many other breeds.


----------



## PheonixStar (Nov 29, 2009)

I didn't say they were the worst, just that the ones I've known have all been yappy. They do have a reputation for it, as well, so it's not just the ones I've known.

That just happens to be something that gets on my nerves. It's one of the chief reasons I have a cat rather than a dog... because barking = teh suk, IMO. 

Then, of course, I ended up with a yowly cat. Meh. Oh well, lol.

So yes, she might be a non-yappy chihuahua. But the breed _does_ have a reputation for having to have their yappy taught out of them, rather than taught into them.


----------



## Nargle (Nov 29, 2009)

PheonixStar said:


> I didn't say they were the worst, just that the ones I've known have all been yappy. They do have a reputation for it, as well, so it's not just the ones I've known.
> 
> That just happens to be something that gets on my nerves. It's one of the chief reasons I have a cat rather than a dog... because barking = teh suk, IMO.
> 
> ...


 
Lots of breeds have reputations that don't exactly make sense =3 Labs being the perfect family dogs, Pit bulls being killing machines, small dogs being useless and unable to do any physical activity, that sort of thing. Doesn't mean they're true, ya know. =3


----------



## Zseliq (Nov 29, 2009)

No no..Be a Saber Tooth Tiger.


----------



## Dread Husky (Nov 30, 2009)

GummyBear said:


> No no..Be a Saber Tooth Tiger.



Can't help but notice that's part of your species eh?


----------



## Zseliq (Nov 30, 2009)

MortuarySin said:


> Can't help but notice that's part of your species eh?



Im just a little biased.


----------



## Dread Husky (Dec 8, 2009)

If I do choose a feline fursona I may add some saber fangs but i'm still open to ideas.


----------

